# Speas jar



## sandchip (Dec 18, 2012)

A guy asked what this is and what it might be worth.  The stippled panels alternate with the smooth ones.  I couldn't say much other than it looks like some kind of large food container.  Thanks for any help y'all can offer.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 18, 2012)

Base.


----------



## epackage (Dec 18, 2012)

Certain sizes of these jars bring great money...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Speas-Vinegar-U-SAVIT-Jar-Half-Gallon-Free-Ship-No-10-/330842362941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d07bdd43d&nma=true&si=zWhb2u14G66LusENdSf5%2F5i6Cqo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 I have no idea why because they are always on Ebay, so it's not like they are hard to come by???[:-]


----------



## epackage (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's a 13" which I'm guessing is close to the height of the one you posted, which looks like a 1 gallon example... Half gallons seem to bring the BIG MONEY, even though they are plentiful...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-antique-Speas-gallon-jar-zinc-lid-u-savit-vinegar-jug-glass-Vintage-HTF-/181024698566?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a25e9b0c6


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I just had to stick my two cents into this unreal world of bottle collecting and related values.  These jars are ABM creations that were made for a modern consumption and use.  Where is the excitement and enthusiasm coming from?  

 I realize that I am an old duffer, as far as my wife is concerned, but sometimes I just get the picture in focus to reality.

 RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Well I just had to stick my two cents into this unreal world of bottle collecting and related values.  These jars are ABM creations that were made for a modern consumption and use.  Where is the excitement and enthusiasm coming from?
> RED Matthews


I have no idea but Speas, White House, Jumbo and some others do have an attraction.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes I know they do Eric, but I have trouble understanding the objective interest.  Hey,  I have collected a lot of big Advertizing Bottles, first of all because I worked on their mold making, label making, capping and most of  their whole creations almost never were filled with anything except people's pocket change - which ended up breaking a lot of them because of the weight of the contents.  Some of the molds and two stage blank molds were BIG masses of cast iron that were heavy to put into a lathe chuck and/or onto a machine.  Though most of the machines were Italian three station mechanisms.  A very costly objective to help housewives realize that a liquor store carried something their husbands would like them to bring home.  Oh well.
 RED Matthews


----------



## sandchip (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree, Mr. Red.  I wouldn't give a dime for one unless I could flip it for a profit.  I just don't see the attraction.


----------



## LC (Dec 18, 2012)

I am surprised they bring good money at times , I see no value at all . Just goes to show that there is always an interest in most everything from different people that see it .


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2012)

By the way, thanks everybody for your help.  I'll pass the info along.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 19, 2012)

Baby boomers buying up lost memories is my guess.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 20, 2012)

Speas made vinegar.  Being one of those people who collect "ABM jars made for modern consumption" I still have no idea where the pricing comes on these things.  Common as dirt, but you still can't touch one for less than 50 bucks.  And I think the gallon is even more than that.  I'd expect to see the original lid and label for that kind of money.  At least the Jumbos & white house have something more interesting to look at than stippled panels.  Yawn.  Tammy


----------



## madman (Dec 20, 2012)

HA IM RICH! LOL


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jarsnstuff
> 
> Speas made vinegar.  Being one of those people who collect "ABM jars made for modern consumption" I still have no idea where the pricing comes on these things.  Common as dirt, but you still can't touch one for less than 50 bucks.  And I think the gallon is even more than that.  I'd expect to see the original lid and label for that kind of money.  At least the Jumbos & white house have something more interesting to look at than stippled panels.  Yawn.  Tammy


 The quarts are in the $300-400 range


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 21, 2012)

$300 eh?  Hm, guess it's been longer than I thought that I stopped paying attention to them.  There are reproduction quarts & pints out there, Greg Spurgeon posted a couple of good articles on eBay on the repros.


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2012)

MY BAD, the Half Gallons are selling at those prices...Brain fart!![]

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPEAS-MFG-CO-U-SAVIT-JAR-Half-Gallon-10-VG-Condition-Original-/290819776087?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b6359e57&nma=true&si=zWhb2u14G66LusENdSf5%2F5i6Cqo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPEAS-MFG-CO-U-SAVIT-JAR-Half-Gallon-6-VG-Condition-Original-/221157669187?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337e063943&nma=true&si=zWhb2u14G66LusENdSf5%2F5i6Cqo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Half-Gallon-Speas-Vinegar-U-SAVIT-Jar-/140885075601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cd67a691&nma=true&si=zWhb2u14G66LusENdSf5%2F5i6Cqo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## glass man (Dec 21, 2012)

Nina and I were going on the longest flea market ..years ago[it now goes from ALA..all the way to MICH] A person over heard me asking at one table if they had any old bottles they may not have put out..the guy that heard me came up to me with an excited look on his face and had a glass jar in his hands..he told me he had bought the SPEAS he was holding for only 500 dollars..I thought he was a little nuts...and still do..man they have nothing going for them..just clear machine made ugly jars...JAMIE


----------

